# How do you know what mobile network someone is on



## sandrat (15 Dec 2008)

The way you can change networks and keep numbers how can you tell for example that someone with 085 is definately meteor and not 02, is there a way?


----------



## Curious81 (15 Dec 2008)

When you make a call there will be a beep before the ringing tone starts if are dialing another network, at least that is the case with vodafone if you dial an o2 or meteor network phone.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2008)

_Meteor _have [broken link removed] for checking if a number is on their network. Maybe other network operators have something similar?


----------



## Pique318 (15 Dec 2008)

handy link that, but it's a pity there isn't an online version as I too have a load of numbers that I don't know what network they're on and would like to know as it may influence my soon to be new provider.

Also, I wonder if those texts are charged for ?


----------

